# Tricycle with tool box saddle?



## fat tire trader (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone on the list have a trike from the 30s with tool box saddle? I have one that is missing a clip or something that holds the door closed.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's a picture of the saddle.
It's missing something from the top of the opening that holds the door closed.




and the trike


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 17, 2014)

I wonder if it originally had a leather or oilcloth strap attached to the seat back rivet that had a slit in the fastening end to slip over a metal rivet or pin on the flap...something like a button and button hole? I saw this on ebay and was very tempted to bid, but where I would put it in a crowded basement was the tough question. I did save photos of the auction site for future reference. Glad you were able to win it!

Dave


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Dave,
I watched the trike on Ebay for at least a month, each week he lowered the price, then I went for it. I have a 26" Rollfast in the same color and condition that it will look great next to. For now it has a prominent place in a (vacant) downtown store window. A strap may be what it needs. I'll take a picture of the clip on the door.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## gtflyte (Apr 18, 2014)

*adult tool box saddle*

Here this pic is from one on a 36 .



This is the latch from another door .






Hope that helps
Thanks GT


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks GT!
I got sidetracked on other projects until now. I just looked back and saw your response. Is your saddle on a Rollfast trike?
Thanks,
Chris


----------

